# Water in green beans turned brown



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I canned some green beans the other day and when I pulled them out of the canner the water had turned a brown color and is cloudy. I dont know what I could have done different to cause this. I am wondering if they are ok or should I dump them? Ugghhh, I haven't ever had this happen before. TIA


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been told this can happen if the seeds in the beans were brown. I also found this:

_What makes canned green beans turn brown?

Raw packed green beans may turn brown after processing due to an enzymatic reaction. There is sufficient time for the enzymes to cause pigment changes using the raw pack method. In the hot pack or if the beans are blanched for 2 minutes prior to packing, the enzymes are deactivated and browning will not occur. The product is safe to eat. PREPARED BY: Angela M. Fraser, Ph.D., Associate Professor/Food Safety Specialist, and Carolyn J. Lackey, Ph.D., R.D., L.D.N., Professor/Food and Nutrition Specialist, North Carolina State University (August 2004) _


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Northerngardener, Thanks for your reply. I have been so busy canning I didnt even think to google it myself. :0 At least we can still eat them. I was afraid they were wasted. Thanks again.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I was told that it will happen if you use Iodized salt. This happened to me one year and I had used table salt. The beans were Ok. I dump the water off and add new water when cooking anyway.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine do this on the occasion. I don't add any salt or anything to mine. Sometimes the water turns dark, sometimes it doesn't. I have not found it changes the flavor any.


----------

